# Need Fish ID



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Need Fish ID 
My son and I were fishing in the bay on Sunday near the old Coast Guard Station in 25' of water and caught this cool looking fish. I have never seen one like this before and need your help with identification.



​


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

juvenile african pompano I think...


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Juvi African pomp


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you!!!! That's what it is. The long tenticles threw me off with the ID.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful pic of a juvie African Pompano! They are a very cool looking fish and good eating too, once they're bigger.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

They use them to act bigger lol


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow cool one, I'm gonna post a pic tomorrow of a juvie barracuda my buddy caught at the coast guard station on base,(dont know if thats the same one or not)yesterday. That's what I think it is anyway, I don't have a pic yet so I gotta wait. That's a great spot to fish and a really cool catch


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok ? Is the thread fin jack and African pomp the same? Most of the pics I see of the pomps show really long fins, where the thread fins don't.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

lookdown...caught off the dock...painting by karon...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

ycanti said:


> Ok ? Is the thread fin jack and African pomp the same? Most of the pics I see of the pomps show really long fins, where the thread fins don't.


Threadfin Jack is probably a nickname for an African Pomp since there isn't a species in our area with that common name.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pic Mike.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

What a pretty fish.


----------

